# PLC training



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello, I am an electrician in the Orlando Fl market. I am looking to get PLC training and was wondering if anybody knows of a place that would be good to get such training or someone who is looking to hire entry level. Thanks again.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowledge29 said:


> Hello, I am an electrician in the Orlando Fl market. I am looking to get PLC training and was wondering if anybody knows of a place that would be good to get such training or someone who is looking to hire entry level. Thanks again.


Try this stuff....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=05OzNu...uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D05OzNu1B4hI%26autoplay%3D1




.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I hear this same question asked over and over on different forums, because I believe people without past PLC knowledge have some misconceptions.

PLC is a generic term- way to broad in scope.

Because every manufacturer of Programmable Logic Controllers has their own entirely different software, each is quite unique. To learn Siemans S5 or S7 is great, but you will not have a clue about Allen Bradley Contrologix much less anything about an antiquated Square D platform.

Each must be learned on their own.

The thing you should be learning is ladder logic, and Boolean math. These are the basics of all PLC's.

Just getting "on-line" to monitor I/O with a manufacture you are unfamiliar with can be a trial, much less doing any programming. 

So before you spend good money taking a class, know what manufacture you will be dealing with and save yourself some headache.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the best reply I have heard on this topic to date.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> I hear this same question asked over and over on different forums, because I believe people without past PLC knowledge have some misconceptions.
> 
> PLC is a generic term- way to broad in scope.
> 
> ...


I just took class at work on the GE Mark IVe controls. It was funny because some of the people in our process control group (the group that deals with our DCS and PLC's) struggled. A few of us field technicians did really well, but I think it was because we didn't know any different and weren't used to working on other systems we had.

Every system is different, but I agree learning the ladder logic and boolean math is a great start.

The question is what kind of training to you want for PLC's and what do you want to do with it? Do you want to be a programer or do you want to work on and maintain them?

I don't have any experience programing, but on some systems I can get into programs and use it to help me troubleshoot field problems. I can also apply forces if needed. 

I wouldn't spend a ton of money on any class unless you know you will get a return on your investment.

If you can get a job where you work around them, that would be your best stepping stone.

Try to find a cheap class to learn the basics. If you have something on your resume it may help you get your foot in the door somewhere. When you get your foot in the door you will have a better idea of what you need and can work from there.

Good luck


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

knowledge29 said:


> Hello, I am an electrician in the Orlando Fl market. I am looking to get PLC training and was wondering if anybody knows of a place that would be good to get such training or someone who is looking to hire entry level. Thanks again.


Automation direct offers classes on directsoft . They give classes in cumming ga and I believe they give them in Orlando also .


----------

